

Cheezburger Dumping GoDaddy over SOPA - edomain
http://techcrunch.com/2011/12/22/cheezburgers-ben-huh-if-godaddy-supports-sopa-were-taking-our-1000-domains-elsewhere/

======
noonespecial
Cheezburger is a perfect example of a company that has a lot to lose from
SOPA. Its a site full of parodies and humor often directed against large
brands. I expect that there are many people who would jump the the chance to
make Cheezburger vanish from the web.

------
jaysonelliot
The fact that Cheezburger didn't dump GoDaddy over any of the scandals in the
past, from their rampant sexism to elephant slaughter, bothers me.

I'm glad to see them taking this sort-of-a-stand right now, but they're not
actually dumping GoDaddy over SOPA, they're only threatening to unless GoDaddy
recants their support.

GoDaddy has already done the damage. If they were to recant their support now,
the Congressmen in favor of SOPA could just dismiss it as folding under
economic pressure, and still cite GoDaddy's original support as relevant.

I'd much rather see Cheezburger just dump them and be done with it.

~~~
dhughes
Apparently owner Ben is a bit of a dick

[http://gawker.com/5488509/inside-the-low+paying-
cheezburger-...](http://gawker.com/5488509/inside-the-low+paying-cheezburger-
empire)

~~~
paulgb
Their main complaint is that the company pays slightly better than minimum
wage? This smacks of Gawker just being sensationalist, especially when they
themselves hire unpaid interns: [http://gawker.com/5437382/come-intern-for-
free-at-gawker-so-...](http://gawker.com/5437382/come-intern-for-free-at-
gawker-so-we-can-teach-you-how-to-be-like-us)

------
Bud
To me, it is embarrassing that techies did not dump GoDaddy LONG ago, for
their sophomoric and incredibly sexist advertising.

This backlash is long overdue.

~~~
pork
That didn't bother me as much as the elephant hunts, to be honest.

~~~
jQueryIsAwesome
Lets get real here please, you eat (or at least the average human) 5+ cows in
his lifetime and that kind of elephants are not an endangered specie.

~~~
pork
That's utterly irrelevant. I find elephants in the wild beautiful, worthy of
protection, and not as far from endangered as you think. It's my personal
opinion to find elephant hunters equivalent to scumsucking reprobates, and to
direct my dollars away from their businesses.

By your logic, we should all universally also have no issue with hunting dogs
or cats or really any goddamn animal not on the brink of extinction.

~~~
jws
It was a culling. Too many elephants, not enough resources. That elephant
wasn't hunted so much as scheduled for termination. And we do do the same
thing with surplus dogs and cats here in the US at least.

Still, paying to do the shooting is even creepier than hunting an elephant.
Forget the tracking, stalking, and pay to just enjoy the killing? Eww. Imagine
the Humane Society auctioning off a day operating the kitty gas chamber.

~~~
vedang
"It was a culling" ^ This argument makes no sense to me.
[http://www.progressiveboink.com/jon/images/calvinhobbes/jon5...](http://www.progressiveboink.com/jon/images/calvinhobbes/jon5.GIF)

------
smokeyj
Money: the only vote that matters!

We're not consumers, we're investors. Investing in socially irresponsible
corporations such as GoDaddy is no longer acceptable, and as a community we
need to _perfect the art of boycotting_.

I would love to see a corporate "social-responsibility" wiki that let's people
track corporate behavior. If we can make it easy to see what causes we support
as consumers, the quicker we can rid the market of these parasites.

------
tansey
They are threatening to dump them, they haven't officially done it yet.

------
powerfulninja
I just xfered all 12 of my domains I had with godaddy. I know 12 isn't a lot
but every little bit helps.

------
vaksel
with 1000 domains, it has to be an empty threat, it's a pain in the ass to
move one domain at a time, I can just imagine doing that 1000 times.

I know some vendors offer bulk domain transfer, but I'd imagine the
complicated bit would still be there(i.e. confirming the authorization code
and confirming domain ownership with the confirmation codes)

Or is that wrong and there is a way to move domains without confirming?

~~~
jaysonelliot
I moved about 90 domains from GoDaddy to NameCheap when Bob Parsons was
reveling in elephant slaughter, and it was remarkably easy.

I don't remember the details of the situation, but I do remember NameCheap
being incredibly helpful in making it as painless as possible.

